# CWM E:can't mount /sdcard



## vluhd (Apr 13, 2012)

The other day I rebooted into cwm to flash a new rom, and I was presented with the message "E:can't mount /sdcard".
I attempted several trouble shooting steps to no avail.
After my efforts I am running 2.2 stock, and cwm 4.0.1.0 on my mesmerize. also, my phone has no problems with the sdcard while in android, only while in cwm.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

For reference I have tried:
flashing back to stock on ODIN
flashing a known working build of cwm with ODIN
using the "fix permissions" option in cwm
attempting to manually mount the sdcard in cwm
formatting the sdcard on both the phone and my pc


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you tried another SD card??

And what class SD card do you have???


----------



## vluhd (Apr 13, 2012)

Swapping out the sdcard helped, I'll just use this one for something else.

Thanks!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

good deal!!


----------



## bsly137 (May 18, 2012)

I've got the same exact problem. I'm going to try a friends old sd card from his fassy. He has a Raxor Maxx now.

cwm3 or lower work fine for my phone. i can flash and install the generic gb roms like superclean3 and tsm resurrection2 but when i boot into cwm4 to flash ics or even cm7.2 my phone reboots in the middle of installing the rom and boot loops saying it is waiting for my sd card to mount.

all i know to do at this point is try a different sd card. i know my friend used to run cm7 on his old fassy so im hoping his will work.


----------



## bsly137 (May 18, 2012)

yep, it was the sd card. i got my friends and it worked fine. im now running gummy 1.2. it's sweet. i really wanted to try glitched aokp but the servers is always down.


----------

